# End of 2006



## mrgrumpy (Nov 16, 2006)

Since the end of 2006 is just around the corner, and most all of the comps are over for the year, how many did you do, and how do you feel you did.  How many are you looking at doing next year?

As you know, this was my first year, and I only done 1.  I got a late start, and it was in September.  I learned a lot, and have some items to purchase, and have set up for next year.  

I feel we did very well for our first one, and not really knowing what we got into.  And yes, more are on the way.  I personally are looking at maybe 3 or 4 next year.  I have found a couple for sure, and a few more are possible at this time.  As more are listed, I will make up my mind for sure.

Bill


----------

